# ABGA Registration Questions



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

We have purchased a nice boer doe, and we have recently A/I'd her to 2TNL Go Dog Go (a really nice buck!). I know the buck is registered, but our doe is not. Is there a way to get the kids, and or doe registered without past pedigrees? (Sorry...I am new to the goat breeding terminology. I am use to dog, so I know Pedegree. Sorry if it is something else. ) These are really going to be some OUTSTANDING kids I think/hope.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The kids can be registered 50% as long as you got a service memo, or whatever the paper is for AI.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Not sure which form. Maybe this one? http://www.abga.org/pdfs/EmbryoOwnershipTransfer 2011.pdf


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

I will do some looking for a service memo on the ABGA website. Thanks. We ordered the semen straws off of the Bio Genetics website, and we kept track of everything, incase I figured out how to register my does.  Thanks!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

agilitymaster01 said:


> I will do some looking for a service memo on the ABGA website. Thanks. We ordered the semen straws off of the Bio Genetics website, and we kept track of everything, incase I figured out how to register my does.  Thanks!


With ABGA as long as one of the parents are Fullblood, or a Purebred buck, the kids can be registered. So you don't have to worry about your does not being registered. Since the buck that you AI'd her to is the kids can be registered.


----------



## agilitymaster01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh even better...so kids are registered as percentage kids until many generations in when they can be called fb. I do not need to register my does as percentage unless the bucks are not registered as fb. Did I get that right? Lol


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

With ABGA you can breed a purebred or Fullblood buck to an unregistered doe and get kids who can be registered 50%. A Fullblood doe can be registered to an unregistered buck and the kids can be registered 50%. Unfortunately kids can never be registered Fullblood. The only way to get a Fullblood is to breed two fullbloods.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------

